# 17B Transformer



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

I picked up a great AF 17B transformer along with some other great items. I do not know if this transformer uses clear bulbs and colored lenses, or just
red and green bulbs. Would someone know and the part number?? I am also rebuilding a #596 water tower that may need a coil, are these coils available??

Thank you.

Fred in Massachusetts


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would say clear..part 3 PA12A125


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

*17b*

Hi Flyernut,
I dug some more and found my 15B transformer. The red and green lenses are a perfect fit on my 17B. Bottom line is I will go with the clear bulbs you suggested, and order the lenses.

Thank you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

C100 said:


> Hi Flyernut,
> I dug some more and found my 15B transformer. The red and green lenses are a perfect fit on my 17B. Bottom line is I will go with the clear bulbs you suggested, and order the lenses.
> 
> Thank you.


Not a problem...That's what we're here for...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

OK...now for the second part of C100's post...I too have come into possession of a 596. I have / get power to the top light but nothing else. Where can I fine a blow-up diagram of this item?? Help!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Good question...one of many we Flyer lovers wish could be answered. However, I always keep these things in mind for future discoveries. In the meantime, what type of info are you searching? I have a couple of these water towers. Perhaps a photo or 3 of the interior would help?


----------



## flyin-high (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Fred, The answer to your 2nd question about the 596 tower is you can rewind your coil.
The spec's are #29 gauge wire with approximately 500 turns. This should give you a 5.5 ohm reading. You can just measure out 12 feet of #29 gauge wire and you will be right on the money!
I have most wire gauges for Am. Flyer motors.
Dave


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Darn I only have a Marx transformer. Works well though, but I still need a power clip.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You could go the rewinding route, but I would not be surprised if the same coil is used in other Gilbert Flyer products. Certainly there are enough basket case items on eBay where you might find the item you need. I'll see if I can confirm my suspicions, then report back here.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's what I found looking for info on the coil...

According to the A.C. Gilbert's Postwar American Flyer S-Gauge Reference Manual by Robert A. Hannon the part number is XA9065. The wire size is #29; the number of turns 500; the Style is Layered and there are 14 Layers. The resistance should be 5.5 ohms. His book doesn't mention that part being used any where else.

I know that is not much help. But you can always look for another water tower in poor shape and rob the coil from it...sorry I can't offer more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Here's what I found looking for info on the coil...
> 
> According to the A.C. Gilbert's Postwar American Flyer S-Gauge Reference Manual by Robert A. Hannon the part number is XA9065. The wire size is #29; the number of turns 500; the Style is Layered and there are 14 Layers. The resistance should be 5.5 ohms. His book doesn't mention that part being used any where else.
> 
> I know that is not much help. But you can always look for another water tower in poor shape and rob the coil from it...sorry I can't offer more.


Great info Don, thanks for posting...:appl:


----------

